# installation von java hauptprogramm unter firefox



## steini (17. Okt 2007)

moin moin ich bin ein absoluter anfänger in sachen internet ich wollte azureus installieren aber das programm sagte das es dafür java braucht also ging ich auf die homepage von sun und wollte java runterladen. dann erzählte mir das programm das es unter meinen derzeitigen interneteinstellungn nicht installiert werden kann und scheiss egal was ich an meinen einstellungen geändert habe war es mir unmöglich java zu installieren dauernd kam die meldung von proxy et. vor allen dingen hab ich dieses proxygedöns gar nicht aktiviert ich brauch hilfe sonst werd ich meinem computer weh tun ich danke euch im voraus meine e mail adresse  steinlandt76@gmx.de


----------



## SammY (18. Okt 2007)

Warum lädst du dir nicht einfach das JRE (Java Runtime Environment) runter und installierst es??


----------



## Beni (18. Okt 2007)

> ich bin ein absoluter anfänger in sachen internet


... und in der deutschen Rechtschreibung offensichtlich auch.

Hast du versucht die Offline-Version von Java runterzuladen (hier das Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 3 wählen)?


----------

